# Busy fatty day.



## bpopovitz (Jan 10, 2011)

So I ground 18 lbs of sausage last wekend.  This weekend it was time to make some fatties and stock up the freezer. I did 5 lbs of chicken and 5 lbs of breakfast sausage and my smoker fits about 8 fatties comfortably so I did 3 chicken cordon bleu, 2 chicken florentine and 3 blueberry pancake.

Chicken "sausage"

5 lbs chicken thighs

1 lb bacon

1 tbsp salt

1 tbsp CBP

1/2 olive oil

2 tbsp granulated garlic

1/2 pancko bread crumbs

Breakfast Sausage:

5 lbs pork shoulder

3 tsp salt (reduced from 5 tsp)

1 1/4 tsp coriander

1 1/4 tsp CBP

2 1/2 tsp dried parley

1 1/4 tsp Thyme

1 tsp red pepper flakes

1 1/4 tsp sage

ground both sausuage through medium grind

Chicken Cordon Bleu - chicken "sausage", spicy brown / yellow mustard, swiss cheese, sliced and shredded, diced ham.








Florentine - Chicken Sausage, sliced chicken (I like to use a little bit of "lunch meat" chicken to help in case of blowouts, which are notorious, at least for me with ground chicken, Provolone and spinach.







Finished chicken fatties, just realized I didnt take any pics of the blueberry before or after... DOH.













Sealed and ready for their nap







Before they are sealed, I wrap them in wax paper and put a label with the contents and some reheating instruction, just in case I need a gift.

Thanks for lQQing


----------



## smokin relaxin steve (Jan 10, 2011)

Great Job! they look awesome!


----------



## les3176 (Jan 10, 2011)

Fatties look great, great idea to use the lunch meat for blowouts!


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 11, 2011)

Gifts? Hmm. Great idea!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jan 11, 2011)

SmokinAl said:


> Gifts? Hmm. Great idea!




 They work great as gifts.  What do you get the Aunt, Uncle or Parent that has everything.  My family loves these and I usually do a couple of different kinds.  They pull it out of the freezer, remove a slice (since I pre-slice them) heat it up and instant meal....


----------



## xjcamaro (Jan 11, 2011)

Oh boy the cordon bleu one looks awesome!


----------



## rbranstner (Jan 11, 2011)

I like your whole sealed/frozen fatty idea. I might have to try that so I have some on hand. Those look great.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 11, 2011)

Now thats a fattie farm there Brian. You will have fattiesfor awihle now.


----------



## beer-b-q (Jan 12, 2011)

They look great and I love the vacuum seal and freeze idea...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 12, 2011)

I told my wife about the gift thing. She thinks it's a great idea too. How unique, and I've never had anybody taste one that didn't just love 'em. Thanks Brian
 


bpopovitz said:


> SmokinAl said:
> 
> 
> > Gifts? Hmm. Great idea!
> ...


----------



## thebarbequeen (Jan 12, 2011)

What a nice set of fatties! Thanks for such a great post - lot of good ideas here.  I really like the way you do the labels for the freezer, and pre-slicing. Thanks for those tips!  cheers!


----------



## bpopovitz (Jan 12, 2011)

TheBarbeQueen said:


> What a nice set of fatties! Thanks for such a great post - lot of good ideas here.  I really like the way you do the labels for the freezer, and pre-slicing. Thanks for those tips!  cheers!




 Thanks Barbe Queen, one more hint I should put out there.  Ink Jet printers are not a good idea if you use your computer to print labels.  The ink will run if there is any moisture present.  You could always make up a master set of labels and use a photocopier (laser type) if you dont have a laser printer.Luckily I have a very nice laser jet at work (I actually work for Hewlett Packard) that I can print out stuff on.

Thanks everyone for reading this thread.  I'm glad I am able to contribute just a little bit back to this community.


----------



## billm75 (Jan 12, 2011)

That blueberry pancake one sounds awesome.  They all look good though.  Any chance you could be persuaded to share the info for the pancake fatties?


----------



## bpopovitz (Jan 12, 2011)

billm75 said:


> That blueberry pancake one sounds awesome.  They all look good though.  Any chance you could be persuaded to share the info for the pancake fatties?




 Unfortunately, I did not take picks this time around.  I do have a thread from awhile ago showing a blueberry pancake fatty.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...-savory-one-sweet-savory-w-q-view#post_515509

I did get the idea from this thread originally:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/70324/blueberry-pancake-breakfast-fatty


----------



## billm75 (Jan 12, 2011)

bpopovitz said:


> billm75 said:
> 
> 
> > That blueberry pancake one sounds awesome.  They all look good though.  Any chance you could be persuaded to share the info for the pancake fatties?
> ...




Thanks for the links.  Again, great looking fatties!


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 13, 2011)

I could use a gift about right now


----------

